# the mission and the vision of an educational programme



## ameana7

Herkese Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki metni Türkçeden İngilizceye çevirmem gerekiyor. Ben çevirmeye çalıştım ama İngilizcemin düzeltilmesi konusunda bana yardım edebilirseniz çok sevinirim.

*Programın Misyonu*
Ülkelerin kalkınması, sahip oldukları işletmelerin sayısı ve gücü kadar, bu işletmelerin hızla değişen ve gelişen rekabet koşullarına uyum sağlamasını gerektirir. Bu uyum da ülkede güçlü bir işletme eğitimi alt yapısının varlığı ile mümkündür. Fakültemiz İşletme Eğitimi Programının misyonu; eğitim kurumlarında, işletmeciliğin çeşitli alanlarında, ülkemizin ihtiyaç duyduğu bilimsel, ekonomik ve sosyal gelişmeleri izleyebilen ve değerlendiren yetkin öğretmenler yetiştirmektir.
*Yüksek Lisans Eğitiminin Misyonu*
Fakültemiz mezunu öğretmenlerin alanlarında daha donanımlı olmalarını sağlamak ve fakültemiz öğretim elemanı ihtiyacını karşılamaktır.
*Programın Vizyonu*
İşletme Eğitimi Bölümü; eğitim sistemimizin işletmecilik alanında ihtiyaç duyduğu nitelikli öğretmenler yetiştirmeye, genç bir profile sahip öğretim elemanlarının çağdaş koşullarda eğitim öğretim yapabilmeleri için bu koşulları geliştirmeye devam edecek, işletme eğitimi alanında aranılan lider bir bölüm olmaya çalışacaktır.

Here is my attempt:
*The Mission of The program:*
The development of countries depends on not only the numbers and the power of the enterprises, but also the accommodation abilities to the rapidly changing and evolving competitive environment. This accommodation is possible in the country with a strong business education background. The mission of the Business Education Program in our faculty is to breed qualified teachers who can attend and evaluate the scientific, economic and social improvements in the educational and the administrational areas.
*The Mission of the Master Program:*
To provide a better education to the graduated teachers in their area and to satisfy the need of academic staff is the mission of the master program.
*The Vision of the Program: *
The Business Education Department will be the leader department which breeds well-qualified teachers to satisfy the need in the administrational area of our education system and which will improve the conditions system to provide a contemporary education system. 

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Tabac

ameana7 said:


> Herkese Merhaba,
> 
> Aşağıdaki metni Türkçeden İngilizceye çevirmem gerekiyor. Ben çevirmeye çalıştım ama İngilizcemin düzeltilmesi konusunda bana yardım edebilirseniz çok sevinirim.
> 
> *Programın Misyonu*
> Ülkelerin kalkınması, sahip oldukları işletmelerin sayısı ve gücü kadar, bu işletmelerin hızla değişen ve gelişen rekabet koşullarına uyum sağlamasını gerektirir. Bu uyum da ülkede güçlü bir işletme eğitimi alt yapısının varlığı ile mümkündür. Fakültemiz İşletme Eğitimi Programının misyonu; eğitim kurumlarında, işletmeciliğin çeşitli alanlarında, ülkemizin ihtiyaç duyduğu bilimsel, ekonomik ve sosyal gelişmeleri izleyebilen ve değerlendiren yetkin öğretmenler yetiştirmektir.
> *Yüksek Lisans Eğitiminin Misyonu*
> Fakültemiz mezunu öğretmenlerin alanlarında daha donanımlı olmalarını sağlamak ve fakültemiz öğretim elemanı ihtiyacını karşılamaktır.
> *Programın Vizyonu*
> İşletme Eğitimi Bölümü; eğitim sistemimizin işletmecilik alanında ihtiyaç duyduğu nitelikli öğretmenler yetiştirmeye, genç bir profile sahip öğretim elemanlarının çağdaş koşullarda eğitim öğretim yapabilmeleri için bu koşulları geliştirmeye devam edecek, işletme eğitimi alanında aranılan lider bir bölüm olmaya çalışacaktır.
> 
> Here is my attempt:
> *The Mission of The program:*
> The development of countries depends on not only the numbers and the power of the enterprises, but also the accommodation abilities to the rapidly changing and evolving competitive environment. This accommodation is possible in the country with a strong business education background. The mission of the Business Education Program in our faculty is to breed *"train" is a better word here* qualified teachers who can attend and evaluate the scientific, economic and social improvements in the educational and the administrational areas.
> *The Mission of the Master Program:*
> To provide a better education to the graduated teachers in their area*(s) [or fields]* and to satisfy the need of academic staff is the mission of the master program.
> *The Vision of the Program: *
> The Business Education Department will be the leader department which breeds *[generally, we "breed" animals or hybrid plants]* well-qualified teachers to satisfy the need in the administrat*ive* area of our education system and which will improve the conditions*[current? present?]* system to provide a contemporary education system.
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


*Bir şey değil.*


----------



## ameana7

Thanks for all the corrections.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sevgi,

Kusursuz bir çeviri gerekmiyorsa, bana kalırsa, çevirin kesinlikle iş görür. Göze batan birkaç kelime vardı ilk okuduğumda, onları da Tabac düzeltmiş.

Eğer kelimesi kelimesine bir çeviri olmak zorunda değilse, English Only bölümünde sadece İngilizce metni sunup, "wording" konusunda yardım talep edip, anlatımı güçlendirmelerini isteyebilirsin. Yerinde olsam böyle yapardım, çünkü bildiğim kadarıyla Türk katılımcılarımızın hiçbiri profesyonel İngilizce-Türkçe çevirmeni değil.  (Umarım aynı metinle ilgili soruları o bölümde de sorman bir problem yaratmaz moderatörler için.)

Bazı kelimeler aynı cümle içinden iki üç kez tekrarlandığı olmuş, sanırım o durumu iyileştirir native'ler.

O şekilde daha iyi sonuç alacağını düşünüyorum, ne yazık ki elimden bir şey gelmiyor çünkü benim için fazla "teknik" ve gözüme eksik bir şey gelmiyor. 

Umarım diğer Türk katılımcılardan öneriler gelir.


----------



## ameana7

Teşekkürler Ekin, kelime kelime bir çeviriye gerek yok, doğrusunu istersen orada en iyi İngilizce bilen benim. 
Aslında ikinci bölümde cümlenin aslı şu şekildeydi:
"Fakültemiz mezunu öğretmenlere, alanlarında daha donanımlı olmalarını sağlamak ve fakültemiz öğretim elemanı ihtiyacını karşılamak üzere bireyler yetiştirmektir."
Ama ben bu cümlenin bozuk olduğunu düşünüyorum. Çünkü yetiştirilen bireyler, öğretmen oluyorlar. Öğretmenlere öğrenci yetiştirilmiyor. Daha iyi bir Türkçe ve İngilizce öneriniz varsa çok sevinirim.
Sevgi


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"Fakültemizden mezun olan öğretmenler, alanlarında daha donanımlı olmaları ve fakültemizin öğretim elemanı açığını gidermek için yetiştirilmektedirler."

...desek daha "kasılmış" mı olur yoksa daha mı düzgün?


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> "Fakültemizden mezun olan öğretmenler, alanlarında daha donanımlı olmaları ve fakültemizin öğretim elemanı açığını gidermek için yetiştirilmektedirler."


 
Bu cümlede anlatım bozukluğu olmamakla beraber; başlangıç ile sonuç arasındaki uyumda bir aksaklık söz konusu. ("...daha donanımlı olmaları ve ... gidermek için") Belki de en iyisi olduğu gibi bırakmaktır. Çok teşekkür ederim uğraşın için.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"olmaları için ... gidermek için" şeklinde iki kez içini kullanmak istemediğimden dolayı öyle yapmıştım, ancak yine de bir bozukluk meydana gelmiş anlaşılan.

Son kez, şöyle denemek istiyorum:
"Fakültemizden mezun olan öğretmenler, alanlarında daha donanımlı olmalarını sağlamak ve fakültemizin öğretim elemanı açığını gidermek amacıyla yetiştirilmektedirler."

Bu nasıl oldu?


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> "Fakültemizden mezun olan öğretmenler, alanlarında daha donanımlı olmalarını sağlamak ve fakültemizin öğretim elemanı açığını gidermek amacıyla yetiştirilmektedirler."
> 
> Bu nasıl oldu?


 
Hımm, bu cümleden daha iyisi benim de aklıma gelmiyor zaten. Bu durumda İngilizce çeviri şöyle olabilir sanırım:

 "The teachers who are graduated from our faculty are trained to become more qualified in their fields and to satisfy the academic staff need of our faculty."


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Can any native check the grammatical structures of our translations?

The teachers graduated from our faculty are trained so as to/in order to get more qualified in their fields and satisfy the academic staff need of the faculty.

To yerine so as to ya da in order to gelebilir mi merak ediyorum, bana kalırsa orada to doğru gözüküyor, fakat diğer ikisinin anlamda ne gibi bir değişiklik yapabileceğini görmek istiyorum, umarım bir native'in dikkatini çeker bu konu.  "become" ifadesini "get" şeklinde değiştirdim comperative'lerde become yerine get kullandığımız için. And'den sonra gelen to bana fazla gözüktü, gerunds/infinitives konusuna çalışırken quiz'ler de bu tür sorular çıkıyordu, hafızamın beni yanıltmadığını umuyorum. En sonuncu "our faculty" ifadesini de "the faculty" olarak değiştirdim, yine önceki mesajlarımda belirttiğim sebepten ötürü.


----------



## ameana7

"in order to" and "to" have exactly the same meaning or at least I think so.  Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks for all other corrections, I will change the sentence as in the explanation. I didn't know that we have to use "get" before the comparative forms, thanks for the information as well.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

İlk girişteki who are'ı da kaldırdım son dakika değişikliğiyle. Who are'la birlikte yanlış değil de, biraz "verbose" gözüküyordu cümle. Sence nasıl?

Umarım az da olsa yardımım dokunabilmiştir.


----------



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer said:


> İlk girişteki who are'ı da kaldırdım son dakika değişikliğiyle. Who are'la birlikte yanlış değil de, biraz "verbose" gözüküyordu cümle. Sence nasıl?
> 
> Umarım az da olsa yardımım dokunabilmiştir.


 
Az mı? Çok yardım ettin, teşekkür ederim! "who are" ı ben de düşünmüş ama düzgün hale getirememiştim. En iyi hali bu sanırım, tekrar teşekkürler.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Rica ederim, işe yaradıysa ne mutlu bana.


----------

